# of interest to veterans...



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.stripes.com/news/va-reduces-paperwork-for-pension-payouts-1.201404?localLinksEnabled=false&utm_source=Stars+and+Stripes+Emails&utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines&utm_medium=email


----------

